# Anyone here ever been to Branson?



## SmokeALib

If so, where did you stay and how was it?


----------



## Jimmy_Chitwood

SmokeALib said:


> If so, where did you stay and how was it?




I hear the fishing is good in addition to the entertainment and shopping attractions.


----------



## Missourian

It's alright.  Shows are all pretty good.  Busy as hell on the weekends.  Tourist trappy.  What are you interested in?

It's not far away from me,  so can't help with lodgings. 

P.s. -  Bass Pro's new wildlife museum and aquarium PLUS the NRA firearm museum (in Springfield)  and Fantastic Caverns (three miles North of Springfield) are all awesome.

And Lamberts in Ozark, MO (home of the throwed roll) has some of the best food in the area...but bring cash...credit/debit cards aren't accepted.


----------



## evenflow1969

SmokeALib said:


> If so, where did you stay and how was it?


I have not been there since it turned into a tourist trap! The fishing use to be good! As far as gambling goes, who goes to a second rate vegas? Do the real thing!


----------



## TNHarley

I took the fam a few years ago. We stayed in an amazing cabin right on the lake.
If you go, go while its warm. The town shuts down in winter. Even eateries close..
In the summer or early fall, it would be comparable to gatlinburg and pigeon forge without the view. As many know, those "mountains" in branson are more like hills.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

Don't go on the Duck ride at the lake.


----------



## AZGAL

Tornadoes like Joplin


----------



## Lysistrata

I have no desire to go. Kind of like Las Vegas. What's there to see?


----------



## candycorn




----------



## evenflow1969

candycorn said:


> View attachment 226844


Same advice I gave do the real thing in Vegas./ The fisherrman may be interested in Branson though you can take in some shows and good fishing close. Otherwise Vegas baby!


----------



## Moonglow

SmokeALib said:


> If so, where did you stay and how was it?


You stay at the motels and hotels or a bed and breakfast. First time I went there was 1972 and now I live an hour away.
It's crowded and you will wait in line for a long time on certain days.


----------



## Moonglow

Lysistrata said:


> I have no desire to go. Kind of like Las Vegas. What's there to see?


Several amusement parks lots of shows performed live and several retired stars are there operating. The lake is an attraction also.


----------



## Moonglow

AZGAL said:


> Tornadoes like Joplin


Joplin is almost two hours away from Branson.


----------



## Moonglow

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Don't go on the Duck ride at the lake.


They exist no longer.


----------



## Moonglow

TNHarley said:


> I took the fam a few years ago. We stayed in an amazing cabin right on the lake.
> If you go, go while its warm. The town shuts down in winter. Even eateries close..
> In the summer or early fall, it would be comparable to gatlinburg and pigeon forge without the view. As many know, those "mountains" in branson are more like hills.


That is because they are so old. The Arbuckle mountains in Okiehoma are the oldest mountains in the US.


----------



## Lysistrata

What is there to see in Missouri?

If I want to see something, I'll board the 9:00 p.m. at Dullas and arrive in London at 8:00 a.m. British time.


----------



## Moonglow

Lysistrata said:


> What is there to see in Missouri?
> 
> If I want to see something, I'll board the 9:00 p.m. at Dullas and arrive in London at 8:00 a.m. British time.


There is lots of land to see in Missouri, the Mississippi river is the biggest thing for Mizzouri...


----------



## Michelle420

I bet there is a lot of great places to do metal detecting in Missouri for old coins and treasures.


----------



## Moonglow

drifter said:


> I bet there is a lot of great places to do metal detecting in Missouri for old coins and treasures.


It's so crowded now you could look for old bottle tops on the beaches.


----------



## Natural Citizen

drifter said:


> I bet there is a lot of great places to do metal detecting in Missouri for old coins and treasures.



I found half a musket once, back home in the Blue Ridge mountains. And a bunch of arrow heads.  And there's gold all over the place, just have to bring hip waders and know where to look for it.


----------



## Intolerant

drifter said:


> I bet there is a lot of great places to do metal detecting in Missouri for old coins and treasures.


How do you like you’re metal detector  so far. I haven’t gotten out to much due to work. What machine do you have.


----------



## Michelle420

Intolerant said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> I bet there is a lot of great places to do metal detecting in Missouri for old coins and treasures.
> 
> 
> 
> How do you like you’re metal detector  so far. I haven’t gotten out to much due to work. What machine do you have.
Click to expand...


I love it. It's a minelab. The weather is getting cold now so I haven't been out a lot plus I'm working a job now so not as much time. But I had fun in the summer with it.


----------



## Intolerant

drifter said:


> Intolerant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> I bet there is a lot of great places to do metal detecting in Missouri for old coins and treasures.
> 
> 
> 
> How do you like you’re metal detector  so far. I haven’t gotten out to much due to work. What machine do you have.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I love it. It's a minelab. The weather is getting cold now so I haven't been out a lot plus I'm working a job now so not as much time. But I had fun in the summer with it.
Click to expand...

Which minelab Etrac , 3030, explorer ?


----------



## Michelle420

Intolerant said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Intolerant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> I bet there is a lot of great places to do metal detecting in Missouri for old coins and treasures.
> 
> 
> 
> How do you like you’re metal detector  so far. I haven’t gotten out to much due to work. What machine do you have.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I love it. It's a minelab. The weather is getting cold now so I haven't been out a lot plus I'm working a job now so not as much time. But I had fun in the summer with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Which minelab Etrac , 3030, explorer ?
Click to expand...


It's in my boyfriends truck right now. I've posted about it before, I think its a Eureka Gold older model, but it still works great.


----------

